# A6 warms up then die when you gas



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

A6 starts fine, it warms-up with no shudder. 
the minute you press the gas pedal, after warm-up, it dies. 
then it's takes a while to start. 

it seems to start better in cold weather.
during hot days, it's hard to start it. 

throttle positioning sensor?


----------



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

Maybe, but I'd be more inclined to think it's the IAT sensor.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

another expensive wild goose chase in the making


----------

